# طرق الاعتذار بين الزوجين ؟؟



## اني بل (1 يوليو 2009)

طرق الاعتذار بين الزوجين 


برنامج تدريبي لتبادل الاعتذارللزوجين








«أعتذر أو لا أعتذر؟».. عبارة قد ترددها أو ترددينها بعد خصام مع 

شريك الحياة، فإذا كانت الكلمة 

صعبة لهذه الدرجة، إليكَ وإليكِ مؤشرات تدل على أن الطرف الآخر يعتذر بلطف وبأساليب تعيد 

المياه إلى مجاريها..









من يعتذر؟


تشير الباحثة الاجتماعية نجوى صالح، إلى أن العلاقات البشرية مليئة بالأخطاء والهفوات، خاصة 

عندما يتعايش شخصان من بيئتين مختلفتين تحت سقف واحد، كما بين الأزواج. ولأن العلاقة بين 

الزوجين من أسمى وأقوى العلاقات البشرية، ولأن المودة من أهم الأسس لذلك الرابط المقدس، 

فلا فارق فيمن يبدأ الاعتذار أو من المخطئ عند الخطأ، طالما أن هناك محبة ورغبة في استمرار 

الحياة الزوجية. ورغم ان كثيراً من الرجال الشرقيين يعتبرون الاعتذار تقليلاً من الكرامة والقدر أمام 

الزوجة، وهذا خطأ، إلا أن أوجه وأشكال الاعتذار المختلفة كفيلة بتوفير صفاء بين الزوجين وتراض 

من دون أن يشعر أحد الطرفين بأنه أقدم على ما ينقص من شأنه وقدره أو بانتصار الطرف الآخر، 

فالعناد والكبرياء من أهم أسباب دمار وخراب البيوت الزوجية التي تقوم على المحبة والتفاهم 

المشترك









الاعتذار المباشر


من الطرفي توضح الباحثة أن الاعتذار المباشر هو أفضل وأقصر الطرق للتراضي بين الزوجين، وما 

من عيب في ذلك إذا ما شعر أحد الطرفين بأنه أخطأ في حق الآخر وسارع ليبادر بالأسف عما بدر 

منه، خاصة إذا كان في تصرفه إهانة أو تقليل من قدر الآخر، فكلمة «آسف» أو «سامحيني» ليست 

بالصعبة أو المستحيلة، ولا تعني أن صاحبها قلل من قدر نفسه أو قدم تنازلاً كبيراً، كما انها ليست 

انتصاراً للطرف الآخر كما يعتبرها البعض




اعتذار غير مباشر


إذا ما كانت كلمة الأسف أو الاعتذار صعبة على أحد الطرفين «خاصة الرجل الشرقي»، 

فالاختصاصية نجوى تدلك على دلالات وأشكال مختلفة غير مباشرة لا بأس بأن يتعلمها كلا 

الطرفين ليفهمها إذا أقدم عليها الطرف الآخر، لتنتهي المشكلة ويزول الزعل ويسير المركب بسلام..





للزوجة:


محادثة أو تعليق: إذا ما وجدت زوجك يحدثك عن برنامج معين أو يعلق على ما تشاهدون أو أمور 

متعلقة بعمله أو بالأبناء ومشاكل المنزل، فهذه بداية لما بعد الخصام، أجيبي عليه وكأن شيئاً لم 

يكن.اتصال بلا حجة: إذا اتصل بك زوجك على غير عادته بحجة سؤاله عن شيء ما، فهذا يعني أنه 

يرسل لك رسالة بأن الأمور بينكما طبيعية، وأن الاتصال هو بادرة منه لتصفية الوضع، فلا تترددي 

بالإجابة ونسيان الأمر لتعود المياه لمجاريها.مزاح عابر أو نكتة: كثير من الرجال يفضل إنهاء موقف 

الخصام بمزحة ما أو تعليق ساخر حتى تضحك الزوجة وينتهي الأمر وكأن شيئاً لم يكن، لا تحاولي

 المكابرة إن كانت النكتة أو التعليق قد أثار ضحكك، فالابتسامة تزيل الكثير بين الزوجين.المبادرة 

بالمساعدة: عندما تجدين زوجك متعاوناً على غير عادته في شؤون المنزل، أو حتى في شؤونه

 الخاصة أو يسألك إن كنت بحاجة لمساعدته فهذه رسالة تحمل بين طياتها تقديره لك ولعملك وأنه 

موجود بالقرب منك ليكون عوناً لك، لبي طلبه بالمساعدة حتى يعلم أن الرسالة وصلتك وفهمتها.

هدية: يعتبر الرجل أحياناً بأن الهدية تعبر أكثر من الكلام عن اعتذاره وطلبه السماح من زوجته، 

لبفاجئها بهدية أو زهرة تقول أحبك وتعبر عن اعترافه بخطئه بشكل غير مباشر.تدخل الأطفال: 

أحياناً يوفر الرجل على نفسه تقديم الاعتذار بتدخل الأبناء نظراً لكون الأم ضعيفة أمام أبنائها 

فيدفعهم بتصرف ما أو فعل ما ليكونوا حلقة الوصل في تصفية الأمور.مدح أو إطراء: يلجأ بعض الرجال 

لأسلوب الإطراء أو المدح، سواء لمظهر الزوجة أو ما ترتديه، أو حتى لطبق حضّرته لتفهم هي أنه 

يعبر بذلك عن حبه لها وأنه أخطأ بحقها فتسامحه وتنسى الأمر.





للزوج


ترى الباحثة نجوى أن المرأة تختلف عن الرجل في تعبيرها عن الاعتذار، ورغم أنها تميل أكثر منه 

للاعتذار المباشر ومستعدة له أكثر، إلا أنها أحياناً تفضل الطرق غير المباشرة لتقول أحياناً يعود

 الرجل إلى منزله وهو على خلاف مع زوجته ليجدها قد حضرت طبقاً يحبه، رغبة منها في كسب 

رضاه وتعبيراً منها عن أسفها وخطئها في حقه.

مظهر جذاب: تلجأ بعض النساء لتلك الطريقة أحياناً عندما يجد الزوج زوجته بأجمل وأبهى زينة لها 

عند عودته للمنزل، أو قد ترتدي ما يحبه من الثياب عليها، فهي تقول بذلك إنها تشتاق إليه 

وتفتقده.


دلال ودلع: تعلم المرأة أنها تمتلك أسلحة طبيعية يضعف الرجل أمامها كدلالها وغنجها لتستخدم 

هذا السلاح أحياناً، فنجده سرعان ما يصفو لها ويغفر هفوتها إذا ما تدللت معه بنظراتها وكلماتها 

العابرة أو حتى بمشيتها.


عرض مشكلة وطلب استشارة: أحياناً وعندما تخجل المرأة من الاعتذار، فإنها تحاول أن تحنن قلب 

زوجها عليها بعرض مشكلة ما أو بطلب رأيه وما يترتب عليها فعله، وهنا تكسب تعاطفه معها 

فينتهي موقف الخصام بينهما، وسيشعر أنها لا تستطيع الاستغناء عنه حتى في أوقات الخصام.








نصائح الاختصاصية للزوجين:


_عدم العناد والإصرار على الرأي، فبعض التنازلات تسيّر الأمور.


_طرد فكرة أن الاعتذار هو قلة قدر أو إهانة فلا كرامة بين الأزواج.


_ استرجاع الذكريات الجميلة بينهما وتذكر محاسن الآخر حتى 
يتم التغاضي عن الصفات السيئة

-الحوار والنقاش هو أساس التفاهم بين الزوجين.

_ تفهم كلا الطرفين لغضب الآخر حتى لا تتفاقم الأمور وتكبر المشكلة،فعندما يشد أحدهما على الآخر أن يرخي الحبل لتهدأ الأمور.

_ العتاب بينهما، فالعتاب دليل المحبة، كما أن تراكم المضايقات والمواقف 

من دون حسمها سيجعل الأمور تسوء لأبسط الأسباب مفجرة للموقف.

_ تقبّل الطرفين لمراضاة الآخر واعتذاره غير المباشر حتى لا تزيد
الأمور سوءاً وينجلي الخصام

_أحياناً تكون الخلافات بهارات الحياة الزوجية، وبعد الصلح تصبح
علاقة الزوجين أكثر قوة وحباً مما كانت عليه.

_ الحياة الزوجية مؤسسة مشتركة وغالباً ما تكون باختيارهما وعلى
الزوجين فعل المستحيل لنجاح تلك الشراكة.

منقول للأفادة



























​


----------



## kalimooo (1 يوليو 2009)




----------



## candy shop (2 يوليو 2009)

موضوع اكتر من راااااااااااااااااااااااااائع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك

المزيد​


----------



## REDEMPTION (2 يوليو 2009)

أنا دايماً بحب أجيب اللوم علىّ أنا  .. خصوصاً اني هكون عارف طبيعة مراتي كويس جداً بنعمة ربنا .

أعتذر لها في أى وقت ، و بالطريقه اللائقه لمكانتها بداخل قلبي .. يعني ما ينفعش اقولها مثلا " خلاص بقى يا ستي ما تزعليش " و اسيبها و أمشى .. لاء طبعاً 

هناك مليون طريقة للإعتذار .. الاهم أني أكون واثق أنها لا تنتظر مني أي إعتذار .. لانها لو كانت تنتظر مني أن أعتذر لها ، يبقى هنا إحنا بنواجه إتنين مش واحد .. و كرامتين مش كرامة واحده .. و روحين مش روح واحده .

ممكن أتنرفز او أزعلها .. شىء وارد جداً .. لكن الغير وارد أن الموضوع يكبر و يمر عليه يوم أو اتنين مثلاً .. ما ينفعش .


----------



## sameh7610 (2 يوليو 2009)

*موضوع اكثر من رائع 


ميرسى ليكى كتير​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 يوليو 2009)

موضوع رااااااائع يا جورجينا 

تسلم ايدك 

ميررررررسى على الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## just member (3 يوليو 2009)




----------



## Rosetta (3 يوليو 2009)




----------



## وليم تل (4 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جورجينا
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود​


----------

